# Huge ammo? Narrower pouch? No problem! (Talk about pouch twist in OTT hold)



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello,

My first topic in this forum is about pouch twist at 90 degrees angle in OTT fork hold. But what does it have to do with big ammo and narrower pouches?

-------------------

I did not seem to find contents in depths about twisting of pouch 90 degrees in OTT shooting (besides pickle forks), though i remember having read Nico's Resortera (was it you?) addressed about this somewhere, that he watched a video from Thailand's National TV where a seasoned shooter does such that. It was written that the shooter twisted his pouch this way, due to those clay ammo he uses being larger than a cat-eye marble.

As for me, i have been inclined towards adapting with the Thai's ways of aim shooting while learning much from Nico's Resortera. Their techniques are traditional and described as simplicity at it's finest, yet they do not fail to pull off incredible shots time after time.

One of the unique things the Thais do while sharpshooting on national TV, is this pouch twist. SO why and how do they do it? Let me hence clarify that with more details.

--------------------

As mentioned, their projectiles are larger than cat-eye marbles. Sometimes way... larger.

However, their pouches may not be cut wider and larger. A large and wide pouch slows down initial velocity upon release. By gripping onto a narrower pouch with the thumb and index, the larger ammo may not be launched properly and will likely stray due to ammo-pouch instability.

It is therefore they grip the projectile directly with their thumb and index, while wrist position and anchor point remain unchanged. Only thing that changes, is the narrower pouch cradling vertically behind the projectile under tension of the draw. By doing that, your thumb and index are less likely to cross path into anything else which could cause foul release. You'll also gain more control upon release by becoming increasingly aware of the projectile placed between your skin.

* Do inspect each round to avoid cutting your fingers.

Plus the added advantage of spin stabilization. Makes much sense, as the Thai's staple clay balls ammo are hand rolled and tend to be slightly uneven in surfaces and forms.

From that instant after figuring these, it felt like a leap forward as there's no longer a need to switch pouches! This same Dankung pouch i shoot tiny steel balls with, is also utilized to launch about any kinds of spherical projectiles regardless of sizes without the need to swap anything. :naughty:

Speaking of that, i pull a 7-7.5kg draw using chained tapered red rubber bands catapulting anything from tiny steel balls to cat-eye marbles to those mud beasts. That's because I am lazy with my setup. :neener:

I do hope my first sharing, sheds light onto something new/undiscovered within the slingshot community!!

*(If it does)*

Thank you for having me around with more yet to come. Shoot safe, shoot with great responsibilities!

Cheers. :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan shoots holding the ammo, instead of the pouch. I asked him about smaller pouches than the ammo. You pretty much answered my question. Thank you


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Tag said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan shoots holding the ammo, instead of the pouch. I asked him about smaller pouches than the ammo. You pretty much answered my question. Thank you


Glad that I've helped!


----------

